# Our First Snow!



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It started snowing late last night here. Lizzie, my little piggy LOVED the snow. She ran all over the front yard, she got very frisky and it was a sheer joy to see her enjoy with such gusto. Sorry, no pictures! 

Here are a few pictures of our back yard this morning. Benji and Lizzie at their favorite spot watching the action outside.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How beautiful! I'm envious. You just need a big fire in the fireplace, and a good book to read.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Poornima, that's beautiful. I've never lived where it snowed. I think I'd be right where Benji and Lizzie are all day staring at the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. We had our 1st snow last night/today too. Izzy loves the snow, she loved it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Poornima. What did the furbabies do? When Kodi and Shelby saw the snow this morning, they went nuts. It was only an inch and they were so happy.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Our Florida baby got his first taste of snow today he loved it!!!!!!! He kept pouncing on the snow.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, you guys got more than we did. Granted our grass was covered this morning, and the pups loved it, but not as much as yours! Your pictures are beautiful - I hope the pups were able to get the ice balls off easily.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we have very little for once. this must be a trip for you Poornima coming from the west coast.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, Poornima..those photos are just beautiful..so serene!! :couch2:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Love the pic of them looking out your door. You have a nice winter wonderland theme goin' on.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you all for the compliments!

Missy, LOL, yes it is. I was not a happy camper last night getting those sticky snow balls off Lizzie. I had her under warm water at 11:30 at night and then blow drying so that she would be warm and dry to sleep in our bed! 

Debby, I'd rather drive to Lake Tahoe, play in the snow park and then come home to dry Bay Area :biggrin1: However, I must say that I was moved by the lovely scenery this morning. 

Laurie, Benji's coat is amazing. He could just shake the snow balls off, but then again, he didn't romp into the snow like Lizzie. 

Michele, it seems that Benji liked the snow enough to venture out on the deck this afternoon. I was very surprised. This is the furball who pokes his head through the doggie door to smell the air to make sure it is dry! ound: I am waiting for Lizzie's Obtrack wrap to arrive. I am also looking for the booties. The next time we have snow, Benji and Lizzie would be all set to play in it.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Very pretty....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

How beautiful! I like looking at the pictures though, not being in it! <grin> The neezers are like kids in snow, they LOVE it!!!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice pictures


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, you guys got a lot of snow! Here in the city it snowed all night but didn't stick. It was gone by morning!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Very pretty pictures Poornima. Teddy was so excited yesterday morning to play in the snow. I, however, was not a big fan of the whipping, freezing winds that accompanied it so I wasn't as excited to go out with him! :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful, your backyard looks liike it should be on a postcard.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures Poornima!

I love seeing your little ones, and your beautiful new home!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beautiful, Poornima! 

But I don't envy the extra work you have to do to deal with snowy coats! Come back.....to California......


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> Beautiful, Poornima!
> 
> *But I don't envy the extra work you have to do to deal with snowy coats! Come back.....to California..*....


Jane, I couldn't agree more about the extra work. I definitely had it way too easy in the Bay Area with the furballs. Today the snow has turned to ice and Lizzie doesn't like it, so no more snowball coat for her. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diana, we didn't have any wind. It was a lovely calm day. I am glad that my first time snow fall experience was so pleasant. However, today it is very cold for my comfort. 

Thank you all for your kind words. I am glad that you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

How pretty, Poornima! Thanks for posting the pictures. I love the one of them peeking out the door! :smow:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Beautiful pictures...loved the one of the neezers peeking out the door.

Too bad with all the beauty comes the reality that snow is slippery, cold, and wet when it gets down your boots.



Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

havaluv said:


> How pretty, Poornima! Thanks for posting the pictures. I love the one of them peeking out the door! :smow:


Hey Shelly, Are you, Ollie and Ruby keeping warm up there????? Heard the high yesterday was 20 degrees!  Sue


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*BEAUTIFUL!!! *

*We have had snow but not enough to stick to the trees much but it is better than last year. There is hope for us.*


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Poornima.

What a wonderful first snow for you and your Havs on Long Island. I love the pictures, so peaceful. Further, I love the word you used in your reply in Michelle's video thread about her Hav's experience with the snow --- "di-icing".

We were surprised ourselves to find the snow Saturday evening. We awoke on Sunday morning and could not believe how much we had gotten too. Luna was so happy and went out several times and I had to di-ice her with many towels and the endless use of the hair dryer. Last winter Luna and I would spend up to 45 minutes outside playing in the snow. I threw many snowballs.

P.S. Is that Ajit in the background pounding stacks in the ground for the play date fence ? Just kidding. Hi Ajit !


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

wow, that's beautiful! we've only had a dusting or two so far. i'd love a nice snowfall. maybe for Christmas


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

joemodeler said:


> Hi Poornima.
> 
> P.S. Is that Ajit in the background pounding stacks in the ground for the play date fence ? Just kidding. Hi Ajit !


:biggrin1: The first snow was all fun and all, but puppers have refused to stir out much....the :rain: isn't helping. Looks like, we all are hibernating until the spring! I think Ajit will be pounding stacks in the ground then:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a couple I took from the first snow that Poornima & I had. I did not get anywhere near the amount she did, as I am south of her. But the pups didnt seem to care.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for these pictures


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, aww, I love the furbabies in their sweaters. They look adorable.


----------

